# DMG R35 + Milltek arrived today - story so far!



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Well it's finally arrived! And oh my God it's great! Here's the story behind it's pick up, and my first thoughts..... 










The more observant of you will have noticed that it's a black edition with premium wheels. You're right! I swapped, not because there's anything wrong with the black wheels (in fact I think they look better on every single colour with the exception of DMG), but I personally prefer the lighter colour on a DMG car, and my friend who ordered a White Premium edition thought the same, in reverse (if you see what I mean). Thank God for this forum for putting us together! So - we swapped!

Here's my story of the car pick up.

I left Wales yesterday morning in the pouring rain. I had to pick up my car from Middlehurst, so was taking the chance to kill 2 birds with one stone by taking my racing car to have some work done on it at TDi North in Warrington:


















On my way to dropping off the race car, I had a call from Chris at Middlehurst who suggested we get the paperwork out of the way (yesterday) before I collected my car (today). Great idea, I thought, so off I went yesterday to what I discovered was "GTR heaven aka Middlehurst Garage!"



















And here it was - my first sight of MY CAR!










An aside here. The pic above was taken with a flash. In mu opinion, it makes my car look Titanium, which is why I think there has been so much confusion about pictures in the past. A further aside - the Black Edition Titanium car at Middlehurst, with black wheels, looks SENSATIONAL! If you've ordered one, get there and take a look. Anyway, the real colour of my car is more like this:










So, paperwork done it was off to bed. Felt like Christmas Eve! Finally, the day dawned!










I arrived at Middlehurst ridiculously early, and stepped into this: 










OK, I was a bit eager, and the mats weren't in it, but what the hell.....! I was going to wait for my friend who was picking up his white premium edition car (with black wheels) but i'm afraid the urge to get behind the wheel got the better of me (sorry mate!) and I drove off. First stop was Mr Shell. I wish I'd charged for the mobile phone shots that people took - may have contributed to the V-Power:










Then, a GLORIOUS drive through Wales, true GTR territory. Really hard to keep to 3500 revs, but I managed it just about....


































You just want to get in don't you.....!










Anyway, finally got home and daughter number 2 decided that she'd prefer my GTR to her Yaris...


















And finally, after a quite superlative day, to bed...










By the way, the car is simply wonderful. I have the Milltek Y-pipe which I'll post some sound clips of later. Now, I need some Chardonnay.....!!!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

stunning and in the best colour too :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Really happy for you there Rhodri - enjoy as I know you will :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Black w/ black wheels = YUCK!!

But your combo is very nice and don't blame you one bit for leaving your mate, lol


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Am really happy for you. Can sense the exhilaration from your writing and pics.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Great post, great read. The car looks stunning.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

*DAY TWO*

Down to Exeter on Day 2 to see my daughter, and met up with ****** in his 3 day old red GTR for lunch. Great to meet you George! His car was fabulous. Having driven through lots of rain to get to Exeter, mine was very dirty in comparison. Mind you, washing your car 3 times in 3 days is a bit OTT George!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Congrats - lovely car...only problem is you spoiled the thread with "I need some Chardonnay". Come on, a proper drink is called for, surely, not girly Chardonnay


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Lovely car mate. Very jealous!!! Also, that red car is lovely too.Didnt think i'd like em in red, but thats gorgeous!

Good size garage for it too, and a pretty daughter! Dont let her drive it!!!

My sister in law couldn't pull away in my auto cherokee, coz she was using the brake pedal like a clutch! Course it wont move with your bloody foot on the brake! Silly cow!

Congrats again mate


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

IMS said:


> Congrats - lovely car...only problem is you spoiled the thread with "I need some Chardonnay". Come on, a proper drink is called for, surely, not girly Chardonnay


You're right - it calls for something more like a 10%+ Belgian beer, or even Absinthe!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful cars! looks like you guys had a great day!
how is the Legacy with towing another car, does it do the job well?


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> beautiful cars! looks like you guys had a great day!
> how is the Legacy with towing another car, does it do the job well?


Legacy fine for towing. It's 3 litre and 4 wheel drive which helps.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

So you are from swansea, I am from cardiff and we should so meet up! Really want an R35 but simply cant afford one at the moment but as soon as i can the r34 is chopped in and i will be getting one!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulations mate, Stunning car :thumbsup:


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Whats the spec on the civic race car:nervous::thumbsup:


----------



## LuisGTR32 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice driving on the videos, love the way you squeeze the Miata , and congratulations on the new car.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for such positive comments all!

In answer to questions, yes Cardiff R33 - we must get together! Can't do this weekend because I have no miles left (car is on 1150 miles already and needs its 1200 service - Middlehurst pick it up on Monday). What about meeting on weekend of 13th/14th June at Pembrey? There's club racing on that weekend that we can watch (see The British Automobile Racing Club Limited or www.wtda.co.uk). I'm not racing myself until later in the year or maybe next, but I can introduce you to all the Welsh drivers who I know really well. Other people in Wales (or wherever!) welcome too.

I answer to Mini-E, the Civic spec is 1600 JDM Civic Type R top end, 1800 Integra bottom end from Mardi Gras (blew the original 1600 at Mallory Park), 2-way adjustable Mugen suspension, Hondata S300 with conversion ECU, AP brakes, Skunk2 manifold and throttle body, AEM long ram induction., AEM Hydro shield, Fuel pressure reg + Hondata Heatshield gasket. Weight 980kg. Power about 220bhp (may be more - finding out exact figure on rolling road next week).


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

that weekend my car is back up at rising su having some mapping tweeks ready for a llandow track day on the wednesday! Are you ever around cardiff?


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> I answer to Mini-E, the Civic spec is 1600 JDM Civic Type R top end, 1800 Integra bottom end from Mardi Gras (blew the original 1600 at Mallory Park), 2-way adjustable Mugen suspension, Hondata S300 with conversion ECU, AP brakes, Skunk2 manifold and throttle body, AEM long ram induction., AEM Hydro shield, Fuel pressure reg + Hondata Heatshield gasket. Weight 980kg. Power about 220bhp (may be more - finding out exact figure on rolling road next week).


Nice, bet ya it goes well:thumbsup: Probably give some bigger cars a good run for their money.

Gtr is fantasic too:thumbsup:


----------

